# Vandy's Smoke and Mirrors



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some shots of Vandy's Smoke and Mirrors, my up and coming stallion. I think he is a sooty buckskin? splash overo. Whatever color he is....I think he is beautiful






He is out of our senior stallion, Dell Tera's Checkers.


























More Pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 16, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Miss Gracie (Jun 17, 2011)

GREAT pictures!!!! You sure have a HANDSOME Colt!!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 17, 2011)

He's beautiful. He looks like a splash white, do you know if he can hear sounds? I had a splash white that was deaf.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> He's beautiful. He looks like a splash white, do you know if he can hear sounds? I had a splash white that was deaf.


Thank You. Yes, He is a splash white overo. His sire is our Dell Tera's Checkers who is also a splash. I have researched on the splashed white/deafness. So far none of mine have been deaf. I have like 5 pure splashes and probably a bunch more that have it mixed in with other pinto genes. I think the deafness has something to do with white pigment in the inner ear or at least that's what I've read.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone



I love him! It's been amazing to watch him grow.


----------



## K Sera (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! I like him!


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2011)

What a flashy guy


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 18, 2011)

He's beautiful! You take wonderful pictures!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 18, 2011)

rubyviewminis said:


> He's beautiful! You take wonderful pictures!


Thank you everyone!

Thanks



I love photographing the horses. It's my back up plan if I don't make it into vet school haha







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> SOOOOOO HANDSOME!!!!
> 
> That first picture looks like he's wearing a Tuxedo!!!
> 
> .


Thanks!





Hahahaha my grandma always says that


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2011)

Oooooo Yummmmmm!!











Don't suppose he'd like a trip across the Atlantic? I'm sure he would, but I have the feeling that you wouldn't let him pack his rucksack!

Anna


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 19, 2011)

Love his colors, so striking


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Oooooo Yummmmmm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks! I don't think I could part with him. hahaha


----------

